# More snouts than a hotdog.



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

This is a video of our Ouray to North wash trip. Cat wound up running around 33K while we were there.

Digression follows. Tusher Dam: This thing is ridiculous. No signs at Swasey's for dam closure or safety info. Once past Swasey's, you're kinda comitted, especially if you have a few thousand pounds of snout-n-stuff. No way I'm portaging one of these things. We get there and the sign says closed... for what? a little debris on the two marker rocks. Argh...

Careful, this video is rated "M" for motors.

https://youtu.be/h-SXZhzCWNo


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Great Vid! I have lots of great memories of cat trips on our snout. They are awesom rigs but not much use in the Northwest. Like everything, They get cooler when you message them with money. Now we run our 20' Maraiva with a kicker for desert trips.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweet!
Sorry to hear about Tusher, at least at lower flows, I didn't think the old version was that bad before the remodel.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

I think the boat chute was the thorn in the whole renovation thing. I've never seen it at low water. I drag my skeg in the new boat chute at high water so I cringe to think about how shallow that thing is at low water.

Although, it does allow us to eddy our rigs at the Garden Terrace inn. They're super hospitable to boaters. They're cool with us parking our rigs on the bank and giving us rooms that walk out to our boats. Free breakfast too. No need for groover and kitchen. We left a vehicle next door to the motel so we were able to head to Ray's for a burger and re-provision before continuing to Cat...

Side note: if someone were to hypothetically opt to crash on the boats instead of a motel room, the outdoor lighting might make it difficult to fall asleep. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Johnny,

Nice video. Next time you are around Wheat Ridge stop into our new store and say hi.


----------

